
How AdBlock Makes Ad Tech Industry Better - obalitskaya
https://theappsolutions.com/blog/development/adblock-makes-adtech-better/
======
babolivier
> How to make this request sound convincing? Block any attempt of viewing a
> page until whitelisting is applied.

Well, that's the best way to push people suddenly decide they're not
interested in your content anymore and instantly leave the website. This
otherwise interesting post unfortunately brings no durable solution, nor one
that respects user and their consent to privacy. I'd even say that first one
is an infringement of GDPR, since it states that lack of consent to a feature
that's not necessary to run the service can't deny access to the said service.

Also, French media tried this specific solution way earlier (and way before
the GDPR applied) and they had to roll that back because that was actually
causing the size of their online audience to decrease.

